# Worldpackers.com ??



## Gypsy McNomad (Mar 30, 2016)

Has anybody on here gone thru this site?

https://www.worldpackers.com/

Im all for travelin across the globe working in hostels in resort areas n stuff, just looking for some feedback on this site, thanks


----------



## Tude (Mar 30, 2016)

I've seen this somewhere before - can't think where - but it is quite interesting especially since we do have several international travelers.


----------

